# Running rich on cold start and smoking



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You know, I can't remember when it was but I'm _pretty sure_ I saw your car on M53 a good while back - just figured I'd mention that, haha.

Now, onto the issue - are you deleted, or still with the full emissions? An EGR cleaning is never a bad thing if you still have all the systems in-place and active - that's something I usually do about every 40k miles since it's easy enough.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

leaky injector


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

MP81 said:


> You know, I can't remember when it was but I'm _pretty sure_ I saw your car on M53 a good while back - just figured I'd mention that, haha.
> 
> Now, onto the issue - are you deleted, or still with the full emissions? An EGR cleaning is never a bad thing if you still have all the systems in-place and active - that's something I usually do about every 40k miles since it's easy enough.


Oh yeah, 53 is my daily commute and all my vehicles stick out like a sore thumb, then again I do drive like an ass so maybe that's why you noticed...lol. How them tail lights holding up for ya??

Yeah, it's tuned and deleted BUT egr is still intact. Never did the delete for that. That's where I'm going to start since it's NEVER been done and I'm at 165k miles now. Just gotta set aside the time...


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

boraz said:


> leaky injector


I'm not going to deny that, but a couple things I question....wouldn't a leaky injector be leaking all the time? This only happens on a cold start then goes away at operating temp, or otherwise off-idle(i.e. driving).

Also, it's been code free since about 96k miles. I would think that would trigger something over the course of 60k miles of driving?? 

I will have to do some more research on your suggestion, thanks for the reply!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Jondaytona said:


> Oh yeah, 53 is my daily commute and all my vehicles stick out like a sore thumb, then again I do drive like an ass so maybe that's why you noticed...lol. How them tail lights holding up for ya??
> 
> Yeah, it's tuned and deleted BUT egr is still intact. Never did the delete for that. That's where I'm going to start since it's NEVER been done and I'm at 165k miles now. Just gotta set aside the time...


Nah, I could tell because of your taillights (I'd say black wheels, but we also have a Black Cruze diesel with black wheels, haha).

They are holding up deliciously, especially now that we have the trunk trim painted black granite metallic to match the body after the accident:









So with your delete tune, is your EGR also tuned out? If so, you can probably just install a block-off plate.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Nah, I could tell because of your taillights (I'd say black wheels, but we also have a Black Cruze diesel with black wheels, haha).
> 
> They are holding up deliciously, especially now that we have the trunk trim painted black granite metallic to match the body after the accident:
> 
> So with your delete tune, is your EGR also tuned out? If so, you can probably just install a block-off plate.


Oh nice, I like it! I always wondered if I could take that trim off and apply 5% window tint to achieve a black chrome look, never did it though. Yeah, those taillights bugged me because they were too dim so I upgraded to a different design that are definitely brighter now.

You know, I forgot about the EGR being tuned out. I think you're right. I'm getting confused with my Audi because I just tuned that diesel and kept the emissions intact but had a dynamic EGR tune added for a modified operation. Either way, you're right, I need to remove the EGR on the **** Cruze entirely.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You probably could do that! I figured body color would "blend in" the best, and I'm super happy with how it came out, especially with the blacked out tails.

And yes...they were _so_ dim haha.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

MP81 said:


> You probably could do that! I figured body color would "blend in" the best, and I'm super happy with how it came out, especially with the blacked out tails.
> 
> And yes...they were _so_ dim haha.


"FOR SALE, MERCEDES STYLE LED TAILLIGHTS, MINT....CHEAP" any interest?? Lol kidding


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

A puff of smoke at start up is normal for a deleted car. Mine does it with 108k. 

no need to clean or remove the EGR. It essentially doesn’t “exist” now anyway. With that said, I’m going to contradict myself here. There is a possibility (seeing that the issue has been there since the delete) that the EGR was gunked up at deletion and is not in the fully closed position. Not sure how the temperature change would effect it running better after warm up. It is only two bolts to take off and see if it is fully closed.

Injector could be a possibility as well as bad/contaminated fuel filter (please god I hope no one brings that other post into this one…). Try running some decent injector cleaner through it and swap out the filter.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The chugging is the blue smoke clearing itself out.

Blue smoke is oil. 

All motors act like that when oil is leaking through the valve guide in to the cylinder. Once the oil clears out it's fine.

I've seen quite a few semis do the same thing.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

snowwy66 said:


> The chugging is the blue smoke clearing itself out.
> 
> Blue smoke is oil.
> 
> ...


Very true, but leaky valve guides won’t lead to it running rough until the engine warms up. Best bet: it’s a high mileage diesel in an economy car lol. Thing will chug along on three cylinders if you want it to…just run her til she wants to retire…that’s my plan any way


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Your leaking oil while the motor sits. 
Running rough is immediate. Not when it warms up. And cleared out.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

I know, built enough motors, all gassers thou. Running rough until at least 160 degrees is what throws me off. Maybe it’s a diesel thing with the valve guides creating a rough throttle response. Regardless, leaky valve guides are nothing to be worried about with these little motors with high mileage. Keep checking the oil and run it.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Sorry guys, don't get on much these days, and I kinda "swept it under the rug"....until now. 

First off, I change my oil at about 8k miles and this thing amazingly does not consume it, MAYBE a half quart within 8k. For the amount of smoke that pours out of the tailpipe, I would be out of oil in a week for the amount of driving I do if it were oil. Furthermore, if you are in the smoke, it will make your eyes water because of how raw the diesel fuel smell is. It's definitely unburnt diesel fuel, not oil. 

Aand now, it's dead...lol. I drove it to my girl's house the other day without problems, parked it for the night. Woke up in the morning to go to work and hit the remote start as I was walking out the door and it started normally. Within one minute I'd say, it was like someone turned the key back and it shut off. Got in and it would crank, no start. Not even a spit or sputter. Gotta haul the trailer there today to tow it home so I can start messing with it. First thing I'm doing is removing that **** EGR. I'm gonna see about making a blockoff plate for it since it seems simple enough anyway. I already ran the scanner and found no codes, but I was expecting that due to the tune. Oh well, wish me luck I guess lol. I have a feeling that whatever was causing that sputter/smoke in the cold mornings is what finally died.....fuel pump(in tank is still working fine of course), regulator....?? I don't know


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh yeah, the no-start sounds plenty indicative of that EGR valve sticking wide open. If yours is tuned out, then absolutely remove that thing.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Ok, so I had a weird incident with the no start condition. As I winched it up onto the trailer, I was smelling raw fuel and then noticed a trail of fuel behind the car and a small puddle on the trailer in front of the rear tire of the car. I knew what happened at that point. Got it home and on the lift to find a fuel line that goes to the fuel filter housing popped off. The lock tab was broke and I guess I just didn't realize it when I installed it while replacing the fuel filter recently. Crazy part was I did that a month ago and it decided to fall apart now. The dang filter housing does not unscrew very easily so I remove the entire assembly to do it on a bench. Oh well, at least it was a simple cheap fix and back to normal now. 

I still plan to remove that stupid egr, but I'm too excited to delete and tune my Audi TDI first though...lol


----------

